# I am searching for C99



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 6, 2011)

I am on the search for non femed Cinderella 99 seeds.  Anyone know of a legitimate site who has them in stock???

Thanks
HomieHogleg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

I found them on singleseedcentre.com. they are a good site.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 6, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I found them on singleseedcentre.com. they are a good site.



Thanks Rosebud,
I have been reading so many positive reviews of her, I must have her now.  LOL

I am beginning to see that buying new strains, is almost as addictive as growing them.:farm:  

HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 6, 2011)

ooops just checked the site.
All they have is fem seeds, and they are out of stock on them.  

Rats
HomieHogleg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh shoot, I just looked I thought. I don't do feminized either. Sorry I led you astray. I was going to get some too but I checked last week and they are a little expensive except at the single seed place. 
You are right seeds may be addicting. oh well.. If i find them in stock i will let you know.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 6, 2011)

Theres plenty of C99 beans from many breeders...   just gotta look around alil and see what breeder intrests you most...


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 6, 2011)

I found some at Hempdepot.ca from the KOS section.
-Says 





> These are some f3 seeds made from my f2 seeds I got from my old buddy RC Cola long ago.


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2011)

You can get Joey Weeds C99 x A11 at Hemp Depot...good stuff from what I hear.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 6, 2011)

gypsy nirvana has several c99's.  A little pricey but most of the ones I found are up there also.  The Hemp Depot has several also.  Cannacopia has a c99 x Deep Chunk.  It looks beautiful.  I also found some at the Hemp Depot, KOS cannabis seeds.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll.

I got some studying to do.

HomieHogleg


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 7, 2011)

HHL, I meant to tell you last night that when your searching for the c99, sometimes you have to type in cinderella99 or it will show they have none.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 7, 2011)

Mosca Negra has some C99. For what i heard they are from Brothers Grimm. Trully pinneaple.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
I am now trying to decide between Mosca Negra, and KOS.  I am leaning towards the Mosca Negra, as it sounds more like the original in the description.  But I might have to just go with the first, of the two I find in stock, at a bank I am comfortable using.

Thanks Again

HomieHogleg


----------



## biggs (Aug 7, 2011)

Cannazon has some apollo 11 x c99, original diesel x c99, uk cheese x c99 and chem d x c99. Mosca's version of c99 is very good, but finding it in stock might be a problem.

www.cannazon.net/forum/vbclassified.php?do=ad&id=114


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah by the way and off the subject a lil..Anybody who was interested in LSC (Leprechaun Seed Co)'s gear you can get that on Cannazon as well. Very reasonably priced I might add. 40 dollars US for a 20 pack.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Aug 8, 2011)

Mosca's c-99 bx-1 is pineapple pheno leaning. I've got two different cuts of her gong right now. Both are in early veg and both have a sweet little smell to them. 

Much love to leprechaun seed bank also. Great people, great seeds, great dank at great prices. I've got a couple of their strains going also.


----------

